# Reparacion bocinas pc 4.1 canales mitzu



## Monterrubio (May 19, 2008)

hola, buenas noches, tengo unas bocinas marca mitzu (muy mala por cierto) las cuales tienen salida de 4.1 canales. en una etiqueta dice:

Mitzu 18-9402 (supongo que es el modelo)
consumo de potencia: 18,5W
Potencia Subwoofer RMS: 7,5W
Potencia Satelites RMS: 8W

cheque el circuito (trae impresa las siglas CA4100)  y trae 3 integrados, 2 para los satelites y 1 para el subwoofer
los integrados de los satelites estan bien, ya dan sonido normal...
el detalle es el del subwoofer, que tiene un disipador con una placa de metal en forma de L de 20x6cms aprox, el integrado tiene esto escrito:

CHMC 0148
D2024

investigando un poco di con que CHMC es una empresa china, la cual en su pagina no hay información... ademas investigue las siglas D2024 y di con un integrado que no tiene nada que ver (d2024UK) 

quisiera saber, por cual integrado lo puedo cambiar, ya que ya hice varias pruebas y di con que no sirve...(como no encontre el diagrama me fui a prueba y error), dato: tiene 10 pines "en linea", pense en un TDA2003, pero desconozco si las resistencias y los capacitores que ya estan en la placa le sirvan

anexo foto

gracias


----------



## Pablo16 (May 19, 2008)

Lo que esta pegado al disipador parece ser un TDA...


----------



## Monterrubio (May 19, 2008)

anexo otra foto

y otra foto donde se aprecia todo el circuito
no parece estar quemado el circuito, sin embargo no sale señal


----------



## Monterrubio (May 19, 2008)

segui haciendo pruebas y al parecer ya trone un integrado de los satelites.

conecto, pasan 15seg, se calienta de volada y empieza a salir humo del integrado.

como puedo arreglar eso :S


----------



## Dano (May 19, 2008)

Primero revisa que no haya soldaduras frias, si no es eso habrá que encontrar cual es el "sustituto " a ese integrado

Pero como dice Pablo parece ser un TDA


----------



## Julio666 (Sep 11, 2009)

tube el mismo problema pero solo que xon el modelo mitzu 18-9260 con el mismo inted¿grado chino, pero aca en mexico si lo encontre en republica del salvador
de deonde eres tu???


----------

